# 2013 Maxima S rear brakes wearing FAST



## vet (Jan 11, 2018)

In DEC '15 the front pads had 9mm and rear had 7mm, I had them turn the rotors for glaze. In 24 months we put 14K miles on the car. Took it to the same brake service shop for oil change and check out brakes to find the front pads now have 6mm and rear have 1mm.
The shop mgr. told me the newer high end cars including NISSAN are known for quicker wear on the rear.
Why does this car eat rear brake pads??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On your last brake job, did the shop use premium brake pads or economy types? Economy are just that - lower quality, which means quicker wear and lots of times noisy. It's best to use the heavy duty (premium) pads. Two very good brands are RAYBESTOS and AKEBONO who is an OEM supplier for Nissan.


----------



## vet (Jan 11, 2018)

The shop mgr. @ Midas, recommended turning the rotors, no new pads needed last time. I had it to the Nissan shop Before i got a 2nd opinion @ Midas as Nissan said ..'the front had 6 and rear had 3m" That was in DEC '15. Midas re-inspected to find the 9mm on front and 7mm on rear in DEC '15. Now, its 6 on front and 1 on rear, so says Midas. Remember too, we had just bought the car...'as is, No warranty' and it was my first time in this home-town Nissan shop.
With the Nissan people lying out right, I 'am going to stick with Midas and get ceramic pads all the way around. Ceramic pads from Midas are Lifetime warranted.
I 've had other rear-disc brake cars where the pads Never got eaten so quick and 4X quicker on rear than on Front tells me i 'am missing something here.
Is the Midas shop correct in saying 'the newer high end cars lose the rear pads quicker than the front' or is that a line too??


----------

